# Oh my...I just realized...



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm just about at the 3000 post mark! WOW!! :shock:

How on EARTH did I build up so many?? I must truly be a crazy animal lady...hehe!!

I just love animals soooo much...I can't help myself!!

:inlove:

I might add, though, that my post amount has nearly DOUBLED per day since becomming a mod!! HAHA!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, you were a host too. Saying hello to everyone sure adds up! 

As far as crazy animal lady? well, aren't we all? :biggrin:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 24, 2007)

I know what you mean! I've been a member for 2.5 years and I have over 4300 posts!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

You crayzay woman.

I never knew what was meant by &#39;host&#39;&#39;. huh....how bout that. 

Go on and greet me, I dare you. Bet you can&#39;t.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow congrats!!!:elephant:

I&#39;m pretty pleased with my own post count, nearly 1000 since the end of August


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Hehe...goof! I suppose you&#39;ve figured out what it means now? 

How&#39;s this for a greeting??

:welcome1:hello:wave::wave2<WBR>:tongue
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> You crayzay woman.
> 
> I never knew what was meant by &#39;host&#39;&#39;. huh....how bout that.
> 
> Go on and greet me, I dare you. Bet you can&#39;t.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Heck, I&#39;m impressed, too!! Awesome! You&#39;ll catch up to me in NO time! 
*
Michaela wrote: *


> Wow congrats!!!:elephant:
> 
> I&#39;m pretty pleased with my own post count, nearly 1000 since the end of August


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Rosie....

That was the best greeting ever. I only about peed myself because it was so amazing.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Heck, I&#39;m impressed, too!! Awesome! You&#39;ll catch up to me in NO time!
> *
> Michaela wrote: *
> 
> ...


 I don&#39;t know about that!:tongutwo: We&#39;ll see where I&#39;m at in six months!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

All I can say is...

:roflmao:
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Rosie....
> 
> That was the best greeting ever. I only about peed myself because it was so amazing.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

...I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll be here to witness it! 
*
Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Heck, I&#39;m impressed, too!! Awesome! You&#39;ll catch up to me in NO time!
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

:bunnydance:Silly:bunnydance<WBR>eople:bunnydance:

Than again I have been here since the end of august and look at my count!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

That&#39;s so funny...for some reason I thought you&#39;d been here a lot longer than that. In just a few months, you&#39;ve made such a wonderful mark here at RO, I thought you&#39;d been here as long as people like Naturestee!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> That&#39;s so funny...for some reason I thought you&#39;d been here a lot longer than that. In just a few months, you&#39;ve made such a wonderful mark here at RO, I thought you&#39;d been here as long as people like Naturestee!


 

:embarrassed:I love this place! My mom is considering joining.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> That&#39;s so funny...for some reason I thought you&#39;d been here a lot longer than that. In just a few months, you&#39;ve made such a wonderful mark here at RO, I thought you&#39;d been here as long as people like Naturestee!


 I always think that too, even though you joined just a few days before me, you seem so established here, I feel like I&#39;m still proving myself hereor something:? lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That&#39;s so funny...for some reason I thought you&#39;d been here a lot longer than that. In just a few months, you&#39;ve made such a wonderful mark here at RO, I thought you&#39;d been here as long as people like Naturestee!
> ...


:thud:[<WBR>/user]I am blushing. Stop it.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, Michaela...you don&#39;t have to prove yourself...you&#39;re so dang sweet, I feel like you&#39;ve been here forever, too! I love how you say howdy to new members, and lend a hand with advice everywhere you can.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey...what&#39;s that poor smiley doing living in a box??? Hehe...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Its scared of the bunnies.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

KILLER BUNNY RABBITS!! RUN!! 

Smiley says: "I&#39;ll just hide in this box....and faint..."

Hehe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh, Michaela...you don&#39;t have to prove yourself...you&#39;re so dang sweet, I feel like you&#39;ve been here forever, too! I love how you say howdy to new members, and lend a hand with advice everywhere you can.


 :blushan:

Thanks Rosie!

But I&#39;m nothing compared to you! You are such a kind and lovely person, you&#39;ve been so nice to me, like when my catMitten ran away, you were so helpful and supportive :hug2along with others)

The forum wouldn&#39;t be the same without you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my!! That is so sweet!! Now I&#39;M the one that&#39;s blushing...:blushan:

That&#39;s one of the sweetest things anybody&#39;s ever said to me!! 
*
Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, Michaela...you don&#39;t have to prove yourself...you&#39;re so dang sweet, I feel like you&#39;ve been here forever, too! I love how you say howdy to new members, and lend a hand with advice everywhere you can.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww...yer a Sweetheart, too. 

Thank you!! 
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> :yeahthat


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh my!! That is so sweet!! Now I&#39;M the one that&#39;s blushing...:blushan:
> 
> That&#39;s one of the sweetest things anybody&#39;s ever said to me!!
> *
> ...


 No need to thank me, I was just telling the truth!:bunnydance:



And, back to the thread topic, _*ahem*_I&#39;m almost 1100 posts now!:whistling


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

You go, Michaela!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Heh and I am only at 700something.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> You go, Michaela!!
> 
> :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


 Yeah I rock! lol 

Won&#39;t be long now til I reach a million...

Hey JadeIcing, your count is good!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive been catching up today. It is the first time I have felt so good since I got sick.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

Aw,I didn&#39;t know you were sick, glad you&#39;re feeling better now


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Not to be too "Ghost"-ish...but ditto!
*
Michaela wrote: *


> Aw,I didn&#39;t know you were sick, glad you&#39;re feeling better now


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 31, 2007)

wow 3000!:shock: ive been here over a yr and im only in the 1000s:?... course youve been here almost a yr..i remember when you joined a couple months after me


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, you were like the first person I talked to here, Peapoo_bunny! 

I just love this site...

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

:bunnydance:It&#39;s a fun site! :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

I love this forum, I visit a few other rabbit forums too, but this is my favourite!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Same here. None have the community this one has. Well none thatI have found.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Yeah, you were like the first person I talked to here, Peapoo_bunny!
> 
> I just love this site...
> 
> :inlove:


 I was just looking at last year&#39;s intro thread, the first person who welcomed me was NaturesteeThen JadeIcing, and Jess_Sully, I remember her, I wonder why she stopped coming.:?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

I did! :shock:Hehe! I was new myself!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha! When you&#39;re new I guess you&#39;d be checking out that thread.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

binkies said Hi first. She is the one who told me about the forums. Than Jess_Sully. Than m.e.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonder if I wasn&#39;t a host quite yet at the time...hmm...

I&#39;m glad you guys are here, though...you are really great friends!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like you guys joined RIGHT WHEN I was made a Host...I think I must have been getting used to my Hostly duties at the time, hehe!

I was officially made a Host 25 Aug.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww thank you! :group:Group hug!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree...you guys are awesome...group hug definitely called for!!

:group:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 31, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Looks like you guys joined RIGHT WHEN I was made a Host...I think I must have been getting used to my Hostly duties at the time, hehe!
> 
> I was officially made a Host 25 Aug.


 The exact day I joined!:shock:

Thanks Rosie, I&#39;ll join the hug too!:group:


----------



## Starina (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW, didn&#39;t take you long to blow that 3000 right out of the water! :hyper:

~Star~


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yea! Bring on 4000!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

I know, huh? Hehe...you wouldn&#39;t believe how many posts I&#39;m in the middle of, now being a mod!! It nearly TRIPLED the amount of emails, posts, and replies and such I do everyday. I woke up the other morning, and had *140* emails of such from the site!!! 

Yep...now I&#39;m workin&#39; on clearing 4000.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 3, 2007)

You've done 3334 at the time I post thisRosie...you are geting up to 4000 so fast! You only joined a couple ofmonths before me too! I have a lot of catching up to do:thud:


I love this place :heart:, one day I was sitting at thecomputer thinking about forums and suddenly wondered if there was arabbit forum out there. I type "rabbit forums" in google and RO was thevery first one to show, so I joined it. It's the only rabbit forum I'vebeen to! jordiwes was the first person to greet me in theintro thread.

P.S Rosie, how'd you get the name maherwoman? I always wonder :tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, hehe...it's my last name. :blushan:

Maher woman.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh! haha, I never even thought of that. I keptwondering if it was ma - her - woman, and wondering what mameant...like "Might Attract her woman" then wondering what on earththat would be about.

I was very off :embarrassed::baghead


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2007)

Hehe! 

I thought it was matherwoman for some stupid reason.Isometimes add in letters if I glance at somethingcraziness, I know!)

Silly Spring! Tricks are for kids! :tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 4, 2007)

:roflmao::lol

Ok...now I have to ask you guys how you think "Maher" is pronounced...HEHE!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd pronounce it how it looks, Ma-her, but Iguess that's way off too? People often have trouble with my last name,it's MacWhirter but usually gets pronouces "MickWater".


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hehe...it's totally fine...that was more myhusband's response than mine...and in my sleepiness I didn't reallywatch how it "sounded". 

It's pronounced "mar", as in "to damage something". 

Sorry if that reply sounded snotty...didn't mean it that way *atall*!! I think posting at 2am struck on thatone! :shock:

It gets pronounced a different way in just about every culture it'sused in, really (and gets used in quite a few different cultures,too). We've got the Irish form...but you DO pronounce it"ma-her" in either Arabic or Indian cultures. 

So, hey, they're both right! 

P.S. I'm used to my name being pronounced wrong...and spelledwrong...all three parts of my full name get wronged both ways, let metell ya! If this weren't such an internationally public site,I would post what each part of my name is (including my maiden name,which suffered the same fate), so you could see just how BAD it trulyis! Hehe!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

I just read this thread, and you guys are all crazy!:lol

So Rosie, your last name is pronounced the same as Bill Maher's?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

:brat:Crazy...what would give you that idea....:tongue


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh well I was right then! When I said ma I meantit like "Ma and pa"...or mar, same sort of way of saying it. With myaccent it might sound funny if I said it out loud though .

I hated my last name as a kid, now I am proud of it.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep...exactly. In fact, I don't know why I didn't think of that! Hehe!!

Funny thing, too...my husband's dad's name is Bill. 
*
naturestee wrote: *


> I just read this thread, and you guys are all crazy!:lol
> 
> So Rosie, your last name is pronounced the same as Bill Maher's?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Heh and I am only at 700something.


I said that on January 30th, around 4pm.

Look now....:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow!! Give it a week as now being a mod, and it just might DOUBLE. Hehe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD! LOOK NOW!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 27, 2007)

I KNOW!! I was about to post about it, too, hehe!!

Just a few away from 4000!! Hehe!! 

I'm just CRAZY about this site...and I guess it shows all to well, huh?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 27, 2007)

And wow, Woman...this is SAYIN' SOMETHIN'!!! SHEESH!!! :shock:
*
JadeIcing wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Heh and Iam only at 700something.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

Its all lies!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

:great:hehe

My post count isn't moving up very fast right now, they are working usso hard at school right now, I shouldn't be on here, I have to dohomework....


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

Heh! You are not to far behind me.

1555 you

1568 me


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 27, 2007)

HEHE...it's official!! 

How on EARTH have I posted so many dang things in a little over a year?!?!

Every now and then, my husband says, "So, what's the total up to now?"and he's always SHOCKED when he hears the answer.Hehe!! 

So...a bunny for every thousand...

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

And now...I must be off to homeschool...which actually won't belong...because my daughter's going to finish her math book today, andofficially be in the SECOND GRADE! And I wanna CELEBRATE withher!!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 27, 2007)

:colors:4000!:colors: 




I only just got over the 1000 mark!


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Rosie. I know how you feel, I try tonot calculate how many posts I have in so little time. Do I have a lifeaway from RO?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

Scarey


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for the congrats, hehe! 

I know what you mean...I wonder oftentimes for myself, too! Hehe!!
*
Haley wrote: *


> Congrats Rosie. I know howyou feel, I try to not calculate how many posts I have in so littletime. Do I have a life away from RO?


----------

